

Stacksort: sort stackoverflow functions - jsilvestre
http://gkoberger.github.com/stacksort/
Awesomeness is awesome.
======
ColinWright
Still on the front page:

    
    
        11.	Show HN: XKCD-inspired StackSort (github.com)
            848 points by gkoberger 20 hours ago | flag | 187 comments
    

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5395463>

I know I've been guilty of submitting duplicates, so I'm not complaining, just
pointing out that the discussion is already happening on this one.

~~~
jsilvestre
wooops, thanks !

~~~
ColinWright
NP

